# Maumee Walleye - Question



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

How far up river do the walleye run in the Maumee? Do they get up to Defiance?


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking they will only make it to the Providence Dam (Mary Jane Thurston Park, Providence Metropark, just east of Grand Rapids).

There could be some Walleyes near Defiance, but I don't think they would be from the run, probably just ones that are there from previous generations.


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

i dont think youll find many even at the mary jane thurston park dam, i dont think they really go much past 475 bridge. jmo


----------



## basscatcher82 (Jul 7, 2006)

> i dont think youll find many even at the mary jane thurston park dam, i dont think they really go much past 475 bridge.


I would have to agree! I think if there are walleye in defiance are they are most definately not from the walley run. The dam at grand rapids would block them. There might be a few stragglers the go past the bridge but I doubt I would target them there. Where you can catch walleye there will be a line of people. There might be some resident walleye but far and few between.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Im sure some walleye make it over the dam and end up being stuck above the dam, when that first run of fish came up, you couldnt see the dam......but i sure wouldnt waste anytime trying to fish for the few that are up there.

As far as going past the 475 bridge, jerome rapids is one the busiest spots next to blue grass/button wood and its past the 475 bridge, and a ton of fish are caught there.......go to the bridge in waterville and you will see a number of guys fishing by the island and ive seen several limits up that way in the past


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. 

I'm visiting relatives (in-laws) in the Defiance area this weekend and thought I might have to get some walleye fishing done since the timing seems about right. However, it seems that the drive up to Toldeo may be longer that what I was looking to get into.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

The largest part of the walleye spawn near Jerome road or the 475 bridge. They can be caught up to Grand Rapids but only few. I fish above the dam several times a year and have never caught any up there, though it might be possible. There is however many goood spots for crappie, large mouth and flat heads. One caught near Napoleon last year was over 50 lbs. I also know of a few muskies caught near Texas last year thought they were small, there has to be some big ones.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

My Dad and Grandpa go up to fish near Grand Rapids several times a summer and get decent catches. It's normally a mix, but there's always a few walleyes in there with them. I don't remember exactly where they launch the boat at, but I know its below the dam. I don't think they fish often above it. 

I grew up camping at some places that are now shut down along the river to the east of Grand Rapids, great summers up there.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Also remember that there are resident walleye that live in the river all year round, I caught one that was about 16 inches while catfishing with minnows close to Providence dam during the summer. Maumee also has a Sauger population that hardly anyone talks about, its not big but its there. The state record sauger came out of Maumee river.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Last summer around July me and a buddy were fishing for cats at Weir rapids with worms and bobbers and he caught a 17 inch Walleye. Man what a surprise, it tasted awesome


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

buckeye024 said:


> How far up river do the walleye run in the Maumee? Do they get up to Defiance?


I've caught walleye in Feb.near Defiance while pike fishing a few years back.I'm sure they were resident fish.As far as sauger or suageye,I haven't caught or seen any in about 20 yrs.If I fish the weekends during the peak of the run I fish in Waterville and have done very well.You usually won't see them rolling,but they are there.I haven't had much luck there this year yet though.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

how far is waterville from the rapids above the 475 bridge jerome rd. area?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

weasel said:


> how far is waterville from the rapids above the 475 bridge jerome rd. area?


Don't know exactly, but it's something like three miles from Jerome Road to the bridge in Waterville. From the school in Waterville to Jerome Road makes a nice canoe or kayak shuttle trip with excellent smallmouth territory all the way.

Jim


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

weasel said:


> how far is waterville from the rapids above the 475 bridge jerome rd. area?


It's only a 7-8 minute drive up 24


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i will have to make a trip up there the next time i make it up that way .fished sat. afternoon only caught one that i could keep in rapids area didnt see a lot of fish caught. thanks on the location of waterville great site!


----------

